

Ask HN: What technologies should I list on my resume? - marsrover

I will be graduating this summer and am applying at some RoR jobs.  I have interned at a shop that specialized in MS stack and I&#x27;m not sure how to list the technologies I know on my resume.  Should I only list things relevant to RoR or everything I know?  Or should I categorize things by how well I know them or the type of tech(language, version control, db, etc)?
======
lscore720
Preparing it with your audience in mind is a smart bet. Your resume should
(truthfully) target the requirements of the job. So if it's a Rails position:
bring attention to your experience in this while keeping intact your overall
background, of course.

Generally-speaking, it's useful to include a Technical Skills section where
you breakdown your overall programming, as well as a Technologies Used section
within each position on your resume.

One effective type of Technical Skills section would be split in 3 sections:
Proficient, Experienced, Academic, with a listing of the appropriate
languages/tools/other technologies for each.

The Technologies Used could simply be a line inserted into each relevant job
you've had, where you'll list (surprise) the technologies used in that
position.

Hope this helps!

~~~
marsrover
Very helpful. Thanks!

